# [ROM][4/22/2012] MIUI.us 4.0.4-2.4.20 Ice Cream Sandwiched!



## 0xD34D 

*Presents the Official
MIUI 2.4.20 ICS ROM*​
*Changelog for MIUI 2.4.20 v4* <-- Click here to view changelog



> *What doesn't work*
> 
> Tethering via USB





> *Instalation Instructions*
> 
> Place ROM zip file in your SD card
> Boot into recovery
> Create a backup
> Wipe Cache
> Wipe Dalvik Cache
> Fatory reset device
> Install zip from SD card
> Wipe Cache & Dalvik Cache
> Reboot and enjoy!


*What's New*

Using my AOKP build for Kindle Fire as a base instead of CM9 or AOSP - 4/22/2012
Using Hashcode's 3.0.21 Kernel - 4/22/2012
Static wallpaper works - 4/22/2012
Video playback, including Netflix and Youtube, working - 4/22/2012
Updated to 2.3.30 - 3/31/2012
Updated to 2.2.24 - 2/26/2012
Fixed FC issues with Home - 2/15/2012
Fixed FC issues with Sound Settings - 2/15/2012
Modified default launcher layout - 2/15/2012

*Download links*
v4_2.4.20 *MD5:* _2bb411d0d91a90d61c491aff2fed9cad_

*Thanks*
_JackpotClavin_
_Bliink_
_Hashcode_
_Team Kang_
_And all those I forgot to mention that are contributing to the ICS/CM9 builds! Thank you, thank you, and thank you!_

Thanks to Bexton for his USB Mass Storage APP
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389375

*Head on over to MIUI.us to grab this ROM and get a taste of some MIUI ICS*


----------



## 0xD34D 

Okay so 2.4.20 is a major leap for MIUI on the Kindle Fire. So much so that I no longer consider it to be an alpha. It runs just as smooth as the AOKP build I posted, since I used quite a bit from it







.


----------



## Somator

hm  res


----------



## dmartin1972

I installed this ROM on my kindle fire and now when I plug it in the computer, the fire is not recognized. I cant open the drive to transfer files to the fire. Please Help??


----------



## possnfiffer

dmartin1972 said:


> I installed this ROM on my kindle fire and now when I plug it in the computer, the fire is not recognized. I cant open the drive to transfer files to the fire. Please Help??


Since you installed this rom you can go into the market and download AirDroid
I Love AirDroid You Will Too it's Legit


----------

